# CATV cable in commercial building



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I went to pull a permit today for an office renovation and mentioned we were putting in cable tv wiring in some of the offices. The inspector mentioned that they wouldn't allow catv wire in the walls, that there was something different required. I understand riser or plenum and should get some riser cable to pull from the office space down to the first floor where the service point is. What am I missing? He couldn't tell me what I needed either. The box I have in the truck says CL2 for inside wall use.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> I went to pull a permit today for an office renovation and mentioned we were putting in cable tv wiring in some of the offices. The inspector mentioned that they wouldn't allow catv wire in the walls, that there was something different required.........
> He couldn't tell me what I needed either.


At this point I would have had a hard time not chuckling right there in front of him?

I can just hear him now:

_"No sir, you can't use that CL2 in-wall cable. You need to use supin' else. Not sure right now what it is though. Can you come back later, I might know then." 
_
:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

the cable companys cable is seldom CL2 rated, but ours is. That could be his issue.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> the cable companys cable is seldom CL2 rated, but ours is. That could be his issue.


 
I think you hit that on the head, have that problem in NYC with plain jacketed coax.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Didn't really want to slam the guy. Who knows, he might be on here. It was a long drive down and just wanted to introduce myself, make sure that there weren't any Mass amendments I had forgotten and pay for the permit. I got out my sheet with the Mass amendments and couldn't find anything. He wanted arc faults for everything too. I reminded him it wasn't a dwelling.


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

Yup. The cable the cable company uses seldom has anything, particularly a listing printed on the jacket. It's fine for outdoors but shouldn't even be used within a residence except for a few feet. So I can see how they might of had a run-in with this inspector.

Whatever you run indoors must follow the usual LV requirements. CATV will be covered by Art 800. Generally you would use riser unless plenum is needed, that's if run within a ceiling used for environmental air. I'm sure that is what the inspector can't think of. Just remind him of Art 800.

Keep in mind that coax plenum is a different animal and will require different connectors.

-Hal


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll have to call him back to make sure. We have time. I don't think there are any areas that would call for plenum use, but certainly riser. Its on the second floor and I plan to pull a couple of cat 5e cables along with it.


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

It's common to stock riser listed cable because it is not really any more than CM or CL2. That should cover you for anything other than plenum.

Also, I make sure when I order cable that it is listed so I don't have to worry about where I use it. If you look in the catalogs it can be had both ways. Like I said, cable companies don't worry about that so they buy the unlisted version for a few pennies less. 

-Hal


----------



## sarah_9 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello,

Better talk to higher authority or you can ask any property agent , they can tell you the right procedure for that. Some times it is quite difficult to deal with authorities, and in these kinds of cases other party is always in confusion what is right and what is wrong, because of local differences of law and order.

Regards,
sarah_9


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

In many jurisdictions the installer must pull a permit, require an inspection and may even have to be licensed. So to say that they should ask a property manager to point them in the right direction shows a lack of understanding. The installer, if qualified to do the job should know full well the requirements and where to get information if needed.

-Hal


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think it comes down to what a previous poster mentioned, the lack of UL listing. I had some left over cable, UL listed for in wall use. We passed inspection. I showed him the box and he was ok. Riser or plenum was not needed as the CATV wire stays within the unit. Fiber will be brought in for FIOS and that handles phone, data, tv.


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

I know this is a kind of old thread but I came across this information at a CATV cable manufacturer's website that should clear things up.

__________________________________________________________________________________



*Summary - 1999 NEC Article 820 - Cable Requirements Within Buildings*​ 

Notes: When the length of cable within the building does not exceed 50 feet (15.2 m) and the cable enters the building from outside and is terminated at a grounding block (inside the building), no cable requirements apply to the entry cable within the building. However, the ground block shall be located as close to the point of entry as practicable.​ 


*CATVP (Plenum) *​ 
*Type CATVP, Plenum Cable shall be used in ducts, plenums and other spaces used for Environmental air.*​ 
*Note: Types CATVP, CATVR or CATVX cables installed in compliance NEC Section 300-22 of the NEC.*​ 
*CATVR (Riser) *

*Type CATVR, Riser cable shall be used in vertical shafts and from floor to floor in multistory buildings.*

*Note 1: In one-family and two-family buildings, CATV or CATVX cables may be used.*

*Note 2: In commercial and multifamily buildings, CATV or CATVX cables may be used if installed in metallic conduit or noncombustible tubing or if the vertical shaft is fireproof with fire stops between floors.*

*CATV (V-Rated) *

*Type CATV cable shall be suitable for general purpose use with the exception of Plenums and Risers.*

*CATVX (X-Rated) *​ 
*Type CATVX cable, less than 0.375 inch in diameter shall be limited to use in residential dwellings (not commercial buildings) or where the cable is non-concealed and the internal length of the cable is less than ten feet.*​ 


In addition, cable can be had with a CL2 listing also, if required by the AHJ.

-Hal


----------



## cochise7969 (Jul 23, 2009)

He sounds like the kind of guy if you ran coax anyways he wouldn't know it.


----------

